# Madrid



## Craig Frost (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm off to Madrid in 2 weeks can anyone recommend places to eat close to the Gran Via


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Craig Frost said:


> I'm off to Madrid in 2 weeks can anyone recommend places to eat close to the Gran Via


You will be spoilt for choice. Personally I go tappering from bar to bar in the evening and skip dinner. But ignore recommendations. You will see what is on offer in the window or hanging behind the bar. Just wander the streets and enjoy. 

Slide into the back streets for better value. And the metro will even get you quickly and cheaply to other areas. Just enjoy.


----------



## Craig Frost (Feb 16, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> You will be spoilt for choice. Personally I go tappering from bar to bar in the evening and skip dinner. But ignore recommendations. You will see what is on offer in the window or hanging behind the bar. Just wander the streets and enjoy.
> 
> Slide into the back streets for better value. And the metro will even get you quickly and cheaply to other areas. Just enjoy.


Thanks for that


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> You will be spoilt for choice. Personally I go tappering from bar to bar in the evening and skip dinner. But ignore recommendations. You will see what is on offer in the window or hanging behind the bar. Just wander the streets and enjoy.
> 
> Slide into the back streets for better value. And the metro will even get you quickly and cheaply to other areas. Just enjoy.


 Yes, there are lots of things around that area, but not necessarily Spanish, and is it a good tapas area??
Good idea to get off Gran Via as nigel says, it's not the nicest area. If you go down Arenal, which is pedestrianised now, to Opera, that's a nicer area, near the Palace. Can't recommend anything specific though


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, there are lots of things around that area, but not necessarily Spanish, and is it a good tapas area??
> Good idea to get off Gran Via as nigel says, it's not the nicest area. If you go down Arenal, which is pedestrianised now, to Opera, that's a nicer area, near the Palace. Can't recommend anything specific though


Yup great for tapas but you need to pay of course. Down towards Sol and Opera (as Pesky said) there are loads. More jamon hanging from the ceiling than people. Yes the Iberico is pricey but melt in the mouth and lots of hussle and bussle.

A mate of mine used to hop into a shop and buy some nice Iberico. Spent all evening nibbling away when no one was noticing. A cheaper option 

Great regional restaurants as well can be fun. Try the food from the north: Galicia, Asturias, Basque, Cantabrica 

O stop it, stop it  I'm hungry again


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Yup great for tapas but you need to pay of course. Down towards Sol and Opera (as Pesky said) there are loads. More jamon hanging from the ceiling than people. Yes the Iberico is pricey but melt in the mouth and lots of hussle and bussle.
> 
> A mate of mine used to hop into a shop and buy some nice Iberico. Spent all evening nibbling away when no one was noticing. A cheaper option
> 
> ...


By coincidence we were in that area today. Pretty cold, and when we got back home (out of Madrid 800m) it started snowing - again!!
We went to La Bola and my OH and SIL (both Basque) had cocido Madrileño, the house speciality, and were well pleased. 19€ each. It's a very famous old, place with plenty of tourists, but Spanish as well.
Other hot tips for Madrid if you're interested...
There are guided walking tours which are pretty good at 3,50€. Go to the tourist info place in Plaza Mayor.
Exhibition of impressionist painters from some musuem in Paris which is being done up. Didn't get to it because the queue was too long, but it's supposed to be good and it's free (hence queue!)
Casa Alberto - old fashioned bar at the top of Calle Huertas near Plaza Santa Ana.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Craig Frost said:


> I'm off to Madrid in 2 weeks can anyone recommend places to eat close to the Gran Via


Mmmm - I'd avoid the Gran Via and Plaza Mayor. They're exemplary areas for overpriced tourist food.

A Tapear!. Guía de bares de tapas de Madrid

They're listed with the nearest Metro station 

Have fun looking.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> Mmmm - I'd avoid the Gran Via and Plaza Mayor. They're exemplary areas for overpriced tourist food.
> 
> A Tapear!. Guía de bares de tapas de Madrid
> 
> ...


Hi Chris! Did you wake up to snow (again) like I did??


----------



## Craig Frost (Feb 16, 2010)

*Madrid help*

Nigele thanks for the help appreciate that:clap2:


----------



## Craig Frost (Feb 16, 2010)

*Tapas Madrid*

Great website I will trawl through the info and select some bars close to our hotel
:ranger:


----------

